# 어서는 안 된다 & 면 안 된다



## vientito

These two look very similar but exactly what is the difference?

ex. 여기서 좌회전하면 안 돼요 

ex the title of this article
http://blog.daum.net/_blog/BlogType...cleno=1058&categoryId=60&regdt=20120501110833

Do they both express the same idea?


----------



## Yuie

In this case, yes, they both express the same idea.


----------



## jakartaman

하면 안 돼 = 해서는 안 돼
먹으면 안 돼 = 먹어서는 안 돼
자면 안 돼 = 자서는 안 돼
etc.
They are the same except the ones on the left are used far more often.


----------



## vientito

Thank you much for your clarification


----------



## Superhero1

it means 하느님에 대한 생각을 계속해야 한다.

p.s. 여기서 좌회전하면 안 돼요 should be written 여기서 좌회전하면 안되요.


----------



## Yuie

Oh, 안 돼요 is right. However when we say ~ㅂ니다, it should be written 안 됩니다.


----------



## Superhero1

That makes sense, Yuie. 안돼요 is a short form of 안되어요, so we should write 안돼요.

I agree with you that I was wrong. But, there's no spacing between 안 and 돼요 definitely.


----------



## Yuie

I'm sorry Superhero1- but speaking of spacing, 안 되다 is right when we use it to prevent someone to do something. e.g. '자면 안 돼요', '먹으면 안 된다'.
We should write 안되다 when we mean it 'to become undesirable state', 'to become pathetic', or something like that. e.g. '자식이 안되는 걸 바라는 부모가 어디 있을까', '고생하는 걸 보니 안됐다'.


----------



## Superhero1

Oh, I'm learning today. It is really difficult for me, although I am a native speaker of Korean, because when I was young, my books always said 안돼, therefore the usage of no spacing between 안 and 돼 is stuck in my hunch of spacing.

Good answer, Yuie.


----------

